# forum like digit.com



## velociraptor (Jul 28, 2012)

hello friends i want to create a forum for all of cse/it students of our college but dont know how to create it will some one tell me ???i dont want it to b high fi like that of digit ,,but a simple one where updates by moderators and admin can be seen to every user...


----------



## mrintech (Jul 28, 2012)

You need to get webhosting and domain name first

then you need to install any of these Free forum software:

* phpBB
* Simple Machines Forums
* punBB
* bbPress (very light)

and then configure it as per your needs.

Keep in mind, un-optimized forum database may cause the server to overload. So, you need to optimize your forum very well

And if you are looking for paid forum software, then vBulletin is the best


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 28, 2012)

how to optimize forum ,,i have a webhosting and domain name....but arent there any website which will provide them with installed softwares


----------



## mrintech (Jul 28, 2012)

velociraptor said:


> how to optimize forum ,,i have a webhosting and domain name....but arent there any website which will provide them with installed softwares



if you are using cPanel, then check Fantastico Auto-Installer. You will be able to install any free forum software using it


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 28, 2012)

mrintech said:


> if you are using cPanel, then check Fantastico Auto-Installer. You will be able to install any free forum software using it




thanx i do use fantastico deluxe


----------



## msn (Jul 28, 2012)

I remember helping my friend with something like this - 

1. Download MYBB
2. Follow instruction and upload unzipped files using Filezilla
3. Then CHMOD the files as instructed.
4. Configure your forum accordingly.
5. That's it.

As Mrintech mentioned - Check out this video using Fantastico Deluxe to install any free forum software


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 28, 2012)

I installed vB, phpBB, IPB, SMF, and some others on localhost. Each said to chmod before installing, but I went ahead without doing it. But everything was fine. I never felt the need for it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 28, 2012)

MyBB is good choice, but try it on local computer (local server using WAMPServer or XAMPP) before actually installing it on live domain.

Playing and learning on local server is always best.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 29, 2012)

to start of I would recommend to use phpBB. The forum software this forum uses is paid and costs a lot. Check vbulleting.com for more


----------



## montsa007 (Aug 2, 2012)

Never Never use fantastico to install anything, as it leaves footprints and leaves your setup 100% vulnerable to being hacked.

Get Mybb, its free and very close to Vbulletin (Paid) once you have enough money buy Vbulletin and transfer from MyBB to VB.

PhpBB though free and easy, I find it sh*t (sorry)


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 2, 2012)

Fluxbb. Very light.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Never Never use fantastico to install anything, as it leaves footprints and leaves your setup 100% vulnerable to being hacked.



this is interesting and I didnt know about this at all. can you share more information about this topic? may be in a new thread??


----------



## msn (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ One of our friend - Gigacore has posted a complete tutorial. Images are missing though but I was able to follow each and every step to complete the setup and configuration successfully for my forum.

Here's the Link - Create your own free forum


----------



## RCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

msn said:


> ^^ One of our friend - Gigacore has posted a complete tutorial. Images are missing though but I was able to follow each and every step to complete the setup and configuration successfully for my forum.
> 
> Here's the Link - Create your own free forum



LOL Gigacore?? ill ping him tonight .. thanks for the link


----------

